# Hilfe. Ich werde betrogen !!!!!



## noozle (30 September 2003)

Als ich versuchte vor etwa 3 Monaten Emule zu installieren suchte ich im Internet nach der neusten Version.
Ich fand damals eine Seite (ich weiß jetzt Emule hat nichts damit zu tun) die die Emule Version 0.29d (ich weiß jetzt auch die gabs nie). Als ich die Seite betrat startete ganz schnell und ganz kurz ein Download.
Danach hatte ich ein neues Icon auf meinem Desktop das sich "Filesharing" nannte und wie eine Scallplatte aussah.
Als ich dieses anklickte passierte erst garnichts und dann plötzlich ging eine weiße Seite auf wo ganz klein unten rechts stand "75€/65min".Ich schloss die Seite sofort und ein kleines Fenster ging auf "Sie verlassen jetzt den Kostenpflichtigen Bereich", und bestätigte das mit "OK" (was anderes ging auch nicht). Das ganze dauerte insgesammt etwa 30 sek.
Dann kam meine Telefonrechnung und eine Firma Namens
"IN-telegence GmbH&Co.KG c/o acoreus" wollte tatsächlich 79€ von mir. Ich habe dieses Geld natürlich nicht überwiesen, bekam dann aber nach ca. 2 Wochen eine Mahnung von dieser Firma und die drohten mir mit einem Incassounternehmen und die Sperrung meines Telefonanschlusses. Darauf hin legte ich schriftlich Wiederspruch ein (Einschreiben mit Rückantwort) und drohte mit rechtlichen Schritten wenn sie weiterhin auf ihre Forderung bestünden. Keine Reaktion.
Jetzt bekam ich bescheid von der Firama "Acoreus collection Service" (seltsam!! fast der gleiche Name wie oben) und die behaupten sie seien ein Incassounternehmen der "Creditreform Gruppe" und wollen 107,45€ von mir.

Wer hat ähnliche erfahrungen oder besser noch mit der gleichen Firma gemacht ???
Wie soll ich reagieren und habe ich eine Chance das nicht bezahlen zu müssen ????
Bitte helft mir.

Gruß ............... Noozle


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 September 2003)

Hi!

Das ist bestimmt MD aus München. Ich habe noch einen Screenshoot aus dem Juli, allerdings für WinMX. Das Thema ist in der folgenden Diskussion bestrochen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2274&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 Bei Tonno_Berlin (Schreibweise?) handelt es sich um den Mainpean-Chef, der Deinen Dialer vermutlich abrechnet.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Antwort*

1.) Die Erfindung der Suchfunktion sollte sich schon herumgesprochen haben... Weitere Fragen bitte nach ausgiebiger Benutzung der Suchfunktion.

2.) Beweise sichern! Fristen beachten!

3.) siehe:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/start/start.php

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

www.verbraucherzentrale.de

www.dejure.org

www.regtp.de

http://www.burat.de/Auseinandersetzungen/Tlkln/hauptteil_tlkln.html

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/laufende_Verfahren/Verfahren_190-Dialer/verfahren_190-dialer.html

www.recht.de

http://www.jurpc.de/

http://www.aufrecht.de/


----------



## noozle (30 September 2003)

Ich habe mich jetzt durch alle möglichen Threads gearbeitet und festgestellt das einige Leute das gleiche Problem haben wie ich (der gleiche Monat, der gleiche Dialer"anscheinend ein gewisser MARIO D.., gleiche Summe und das selbe Incassounternehmen).
Zahlen tut angeblich keiner aber gibt das dann nicht irgendwann ne Schufaeintragung??
Aber das jemand sein Recht bekommen hat konnte ich nirgends finden, denn das ist ja wohl das wichtigste. Einfach nicht zahlen reicht mir nicht, ich will die Sache aus der Welt haben.
Ich hoffe Herr M.D. bekommt demnächst Krebs und die Geschichte stirbt mit ihm.

Gruß ................. Noozle


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 September 2003)

Hi!

So schnell kommt man nicht in die Schufa. Der Schriftverkehr dauert halt viele Monate, und erst dann gibt er eventuell gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen. Aber viele Anbieter scheuen den Weg vor Gericht und versuchen alle Register der Einschüchterung, daher gibt es keine Urteile sondern nur jahrelang Mahnschreiben.

Gerade in Deinem Fall gibt es einige interessante Ansatzpunkte, z.B. Preis und Einwahldauer. Wenn Du Dich gründlich in die Materie eingelesen hast, kannst Du die interne Nachrichtenfunktion nutzen um zu anderen Geschädigten Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

Viel Erfolg
Nebelwolf


----------



## noozle (30 September 2003)

Dank an "Nebelwolf", das mit der Schufa habe ich kapiert aber was mich immernoch Stutzig macht ist das ich keine einzige Erfolgsmeldung gefunden habe wie z.B.: Ich habe gewonnen.
Kann sein das ich was übersehen habe, weil es gibt viel zu lesen und teilweise verwirrt es mich mehr als es mir hilft.

Gruß ......... Noozle.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

noozle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Herr M.D. bekommt demnächst Krebs und die Geschichte stirbt mit ihm.


Dazu isser a) zu jung und b) geldig genug um sich c) gute Ärzte leisten zu können und vorallem d) einen guten Anwalt!

...aber mal Spaß beiseite - den Kostenhinweis hattes Du bereits in dem Dialer, bevor der online ging. Aber vor lauter bunten Bildern und gepflegtem Surfwahn hast Du die (mit Worten des dvill) kryptischen Zeichen für den Verbindungspreis nicht wahr genommen. In dem Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=26977#26977 wird gerade das selbe Problem diskutiert, das nun auch auf Dich zukommt oder bereits läuft.
Nebelwolf hat offensichtlich Recht - das mit der Schufa scheint ein nicht widerlegtes aber doch vehementes Gerücht zu sein - bislang ist mir noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, indem von der Schufaeintragung Gebrauch gemacht wurde. Zu Deiner Beruhigung kannst Du Dich ja bei Deiner Schufa vor Ort genauer erkundigen - oder gehst zur Credit Reform, da war ein Kollege für mich heute auch erst deswegen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

noozle schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber was mich immernoch Stutzig macht ist das ich keine einzige Erfolgsmeldung gefunden habe wie z.B.: Ich habe gewonnen.
> Kann sein das ich was übersehen habe, weil es gibt viel zu lesen und teilweise verwirrt es mich mehr als es mir hilft.


Du liegst richtig - die Sache quellt für alle Beteiligten aus dem letzten Jahr. So richtige Positivmeldungen gab es hier in der Tat noch nicht. Trotz vieler guter Ratschläge kann es gut sein, dass Du Dich doch irgendwann mal eines Anwaltes bedienen solltest, in der Hoffnung, dass Du rechtsschutzversichert bist. Bis zur 1. Juniwoche gibt es eine kundenfreundlichere Endregelung als danach - Du schreibst, dass Dein Fall drei Monate her ist. Seit Anfang Juni hat M.D. seine Site und Angaben ziemlich eindeutig gestrickt und da könnte es passieren, dass Dir Deine Unkenntnis und der zuvor erwähnte Surfwahn schnell mal ans Portemonnaie geht.

Bei der Gelegenheit - Arwen - ist bei Dir schon was rausgekommen?


----------



## noozle (30 September 2003)

Also was "Anna" schreibt ist nicht ganz richtig.
Als ich diese Web-Site besuchte wo angeblich diese Emule 0.20d auf mich wartete begann der Dialer Download von ganz alleine. Als ich dann den Internetexplorer ausschaltete und die Internetverbindung beendete war alles noch ganz normal (außer dem neuen Icon auf dem Desktop). Als ich das Icon (Name:Filesharing) anklickte verband es sich automatisch mit dem Internet ohne das ich das auf dem Bildschirm verfolgen konnte(selbst mein Modem war plötzlich auf lautlos gestellt) und dann ging nur eine leere Seite auf wo unten rechts ganz klein "75€/65min" stand.
Da war die Verbindung aber schon hergestellt und ich wurde nicht gefragt ob ich damit einverstanden bin, und auch vorher wurde ich nicht gefragt ob ich diesen Dialer runterladen will.

Noozle


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 September 2003)

Hallo Noozle!



			
				noozle schrieb:
			
		

> aber was mich immernoch Stutzig macht ist das ich keine einzige Erfolgsmeldung gefunden habe wie z.B.: Ich habe gewonnen.
> Kann sein das ich was übersehen habe, weil es gibt viel zu lesen und teilweise verwirrt es mich mehr als es mir hilft.



Schau mal auf die Seite www.dialerundrecht.de, da findet sich eine Übersicht. Die Urteile werden immer opferfreundlicher. Es dauert halt bis Gerichte Urteile veröffentlichen. Mahnbescheide werden scheinbar nur selten veranlaßt. Ich selber betreute einen Fall bei dem vor ca. 6 Jahren 1000 Euro in Abwesenheit der Auschlußinhaberin über 0190er Nummern vertelefoniert worden sind. Bis heute kommen regelmäßig Mahnungen um die Forderung aufrecht zuerhalten, aber sonst ist Ruhe.

Schau Dir an welche Fälle und Briefe auf Deinen Fall passen und dann mache den Leuten das Leben schwer. Jeder Brief den Du schreibst erzeut einen kostenintensiven Vorgang und Du hast später, wenn es zu gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommen sollte, Trümpfe in der Hand, weil Du nachweisen kannst, daß Du Dich um die Dinge gekümmert hast.

Schönes Stöbern
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

noozle schrieb:
			
		

> Also was "Anna" schreibt ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Als ich diese Web-Site besuchte wo angeblich diese Emule 0.20d auf mich wartete begann der Dialer Download von ganz alleine. Als ich dann den Internetexplorer ausschaltete und die Internetverbindung beendete war alles noch ganz normal (außer dem neuen Icon auf dem Desktop). Als ich das Icon (Name:Filesharing) anklickte verband es sich automatisch mit dem Internet ohne das ich das auf dem Bildschirm verfolgen konnte(selbst mein Modem war plötzlich auf lautlos gestellt) und dann ging nur eine leere Seite auf wo unten rechts ganz klein "75€/65min" stand.
> Da war die Verbindung aber schon hergestellt und ich wurde nicht gefragt ob ich damit einverstanden bin, und auch vorher wurde ich nicht gefragt ob ich diesen Dialer runterladen will.
> 
> Noozle


Nun, ich habe lediglich die "übliche" Art der Session dargestellt. Sollte es bei Dir so geschehen sein, wie beschrieben, dann lass von einem unabhängigen Zeugen (Gutachter) die Beweise so sichern, wie sie sich Dir dargestellt hatten. Außerdem könntest Du auch zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige erstatten. Doch ohne die "gutacherliche" Sicherung/Auswertung mit Dokumentation sieht es da recht mau aus - es sei denn, die Beamten lassen selbst so eine Sicherung anfertigen. Dazu sollte Dein Rechner noch in dem Zustand von vor drei Monaten sein und der Dialer mitsamt den Verknüpfungen zur Verfügung stehen.
Deine Argumentation ist so gar nicht schlecht - allerdings müssen unbedingt auch Nachweise (z. B. Screenshots) verfügbar sein.


----------



## noozle (30 September 2003)

Tja mit den Beweisen ist bei mir Essig (ausser einem Zeugen der dabei war, haben aber wir beide nicht gerafft was da los ist), weil ich in der Zwischenzeit mir auch noch nen Virus eingefangen hatte und mein System seit dem neu installiert ist.

Noozle


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 September 2003)

Naja,

die Webseite, von der der Dialer kommt ist bekannt wie ein bunter Hund. Die Preisangabe für den Dialer liegt weit außerhalb des Bildschirmbereiches (entsprachen auch nicht immer den Angaben im Dialer), und einen Dialer als Programm "eMule" zu tarnen unterstreicht sicher auch nicht die Glaubwürdigkeit des Anbieters. 

Da es sich um einen gewöhnlichen Mainpean-Dialer handelt mit angepaßtem Layout handelt, bringt eine Beweissicherung am PC kaum Vorteile. Schließlich der genutzte Dialer unstrittig.

Ansetzen kannst Du an der kurzen Verbindungsdauer von 30 sec, da gab es auch eine Amnestie von A. Richter und außerdem bei der Täuschung beim Download.

Für mich wäre es übrigens keine Frage des Geldes, sondern die der Selbstachtung gegen solche Betügereien vorzugehen.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## noozle (1 Oktober 2003)

Ups, ich war abgemeldet. Darum nochmal........
Also ans bezahlen denk ich nicht im geringsten, ich will aber nicht nachher als Schuldiger da stehen und die Gegenpartei lacht sich über mich kaputt. Aber nachdem was ich heut hier so mit bekommen habe, kann ich doch wohl davon ausgehen das ich unschuldig bin. 
Jetzt mal abwarten was passiert. 
Noch eine Frage ...... 
Soll ich dem Incassounternehmen auch nochmal mitteilen das ich auf garkeinen Fall dazu bereit bin zu zahlen und denen den Sachverhalt nochmal erklären??? 

Noozle


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

Du kannst dem Inkassobüro natürlich mitteilen, was du willst, aber das ist so, als ob du gegen eine Wand redest. Ob du unschuldig bist oder nicht, hat noch kein Inkassobüro interessiert. Die wollen unter allen Umständen ihre Forderungen eintreiben. Drohen gehört bei denen zum guten Ton. 

Besonders witzig finde ich die Drohung mit der Schufa. Nur ein Richter kann entscheiden, ob die Forderung zurecht besteht. Veranlast das Inkassounternehmen einen Eintrag vor dem Urteilsspruch, dann erfüllt das die Straftatbestände der üblen Nachrede und der Kreditgefährdung.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zuge der Verschärfung des Wettbewerbes (Kosten) sind Rechtsschutzversicherungen sehr wohl daran interessiert nach Möglichkeit nur Prozesse zu führen die auch gewonnen werden können, "unmögliche" Strafanzeigen gehören nicht dazu, was also zu einer Kündigung führen kann.


Erkläre bitte mal den Zusammenhang zwischen Rechtsschutzversicherung und Strafanzeige...


----------



## technofreak (5 Oktober 2003)

Da der Thread völlig vom Thema sprich , Problem des Users abgedriftet ist , wurde der Thread geteilt
und der zweite Teil mit neuer Überschrift als neuer Thread gestartet.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2951

damit der einzig halbwegs sinnvolle Beitrag des "großen Unbekannten" nicht verloren geht, hier als Zitat


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ noozles
> 
> den MSIE mit eingeschaltetem ActiveX zu fahren ist Dir selbst gegenüber völlig unverantwortlich, ohne dies, mit regelmäßigen Patches, Zonenverwaltung und einem regelmäßigen Blick in die DFÜ-Verbindung ist sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden.
> Dennoch Mozilla/Opera kennen diese Technik nicht und sind daher weniger anfällig.
> ...


----------

